# Shutting Off Wifi For Some Nookie



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

This guy on reddit posted that in order to get his wife's attention he needed to shut down wifi. Obviously there are a whole lot of issues here, but wondering if this is becoming more of an issue where people bury their heads in their phones instead of interacting with others. I know back when I was doing a lot of blogging/reviews, my wife would get annoyed because I would be at work all day, and then at night I would be in front of my PC. Funny enough, I changed and got away from that habit, and slowly my wife became the one who would constantly be on her phone, to the point where I have taken her phone and thrown it on the floor.

Anyone here find that "phone addiction" has impacted your sex life?













A Desperate Man on Reddit Invented a Ludicrous Way to Trick His Wife Into Having Sex - Mic


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Anyone here find that "phone addiction" has impacted your sex life?


No! But the other day I was playing "Ruzzle" (word game) on my phone. My SO was clearly in the mood and reached over to me. I told him, "Wait! I HAVE to finish this round!"

:lol:

(A "round" only lasts 2 minutes on the countdown clock... it just helped build his sexual tension a little longer )


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, definitely. Actually right away it was my fault, but I think it was because I was slowly starting to resent my XH because he was constantly criticizing EVERYTHING I did, even how I would say things. Anyway, I didn't realize it until after the fact. But then, when I stopped being on my phone, he was always on his. It's a stupid addiction and I totally recommend no phones in the bedroom.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Well I am the one in the house responsible for making all our technology work. Because we work at home and push a tremendous amount of data around (probably about 10-20 gigs a day) our house is equipped with four independent Wifi Networks so that the traffic the kids generate playing video games and watching.ignoring two independent streaming HD cartoon shows, while also doing something on Youtube does not interfere with my ability to video conference with overseas partners on a business project, while at the same time my wife is uploading a 1.5GB file to one of her contractors. I have to be able to make that all happen at once so that no one suffers from bandwidth issues or a router struggles to prioritize local wireless traffic to and from NAS drives and printers. 

My wife would probably start raining hell down onto me if the Wifi suddenly stopped working!

A good thought though!

Badsanta


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ihatethis said:


> Yeah, definitely. Actually right away it was my fault, but I think it was because I was slowly starting to resent my XH because he was constantly criticizing EVERYTHING I did, even how I would say things. Anyway, I didn't realize it until after the fact. But then, when I stopped being on my phone, he was always on his. It's a stupid addiction and I totally recommend no phones in the bedroom.


I definitely think it is an easy way at avoidance, especially if things are off b/w 2 people. I purposely put my phone charger away from my bed so it is away from me. My wife has slowly gotten the hint after constantly giving her a hard time about (for her, it is moreso her way to get her mind off of the usual SAHM stuff she deals with all day)



badsanta said:


> Well I am the one in the house responsible for making all our technology work. Because we work at home and push a tremendous amount of data around (probably about 10-20 gigs a day) our house is equipped with four independent Wifi Networks so that the traffic the kids generate playing video games and watching.ignoring two independent streaming HD cartoon shows, while also doing something on Youtube does not interfere with my ability to video conference with overseas partners on a business project, while at the same time my wife is uploading a 1.5GB file to one of her contractors. I have to be able to make that all happen at once so that no one suffers from bandwidth issues or a router struggles to prioritize local wireless traffic to and from NAS drives and printers.
> 
> My wife would probably start raining hell down onto me if the Wifi suddenly stopped working!
> 
> ...


Oh man, my house would fall apart if I shut everything down. My boys are always on youtube/animal jam, and my daughter is going through a "Frozen" phase so we have that constantly streaming from my server to the tvs. I should shut everything off and video my kids melting down lol.


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

I like to read a lot on my phone/ipad. I did delete my Facebook account though. Seemed like it was just a constant stream of garbage and scrolling for no reason. I missed it for a little while but not at all anymore. I also sleep better if I put the electronics down about an hours before bedtime.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

I ended my subscription to Netflix for this reason. She found TV reruns on Youtube. Addressing the root causes of her pain during sex was what brought back sex for us.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Not as bad as shutting off her oxygen concentrator....>


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Well that took an unexpected turn.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Well that took an unexpected turn.


Yaaa but what an attention getter...>


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

My wife plays some damn bubble popping game on her phone and completely tunes me out, unfortunately it doesn't need network


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My wife and I had talked about in the past taking the TV out of the bedroom. That is a tough one though because there are plenty of nights where we are just flat out tired and want to unwind with some mindless tv after getting the kids to sleep, and it just isn't as convenient to go downstairs to do this (plus the sound from the TV downstairs would travel). We do have a separate sitting room in our bedroom, so my goal is to eventually get that all set up with a TV so we can still watch TV in our room but when it comes time to be in the bed there are no other distractions.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Shutting off wifi to get wife's attention?

Kinda sounds like turning on the hot water in the kitchen whenever one's taking too long in the shower. A rather b-tchy move ya know.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I take the phone out of her hand and initiate. I'm not snotty or grumpy about it. I act confident and assertive. 

Women do respond well to that. Women don't like whimpy. They don't like petulant. Be a man!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My wife (actually me too) reads with her tablet. The kindle App needs very infrequent updates, so Shutting down wifi would only stop her after she finished reading all the books in her queue. I even tried leaving some racy stuff in our shared account. I just roll to her and start massage or light petting and if she is in the mood the book goes down. If I just cuddle she keeps reading. Non verbal initiation, but it works for us.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> Anyone here find that "phone addiction" has impacted your sex life?



--Cannot tell you how much I'd like to toss that phone in the air and cut loose with an antique 10 gauge....


----------



## Justbrian (Oct 30, 2015)

My wife is constantly on her phone. Mostly Facebook and stupid puzzle games like candy crush. She will be on there for hours at a time. Hasn't really impacted sex life but it has drastically impacted the way things get done around the house. Kids not getting her full attention and the house is a mess. I end up doing majority of house wofk because I can't stand a messed up house. I've tried talking to her about her phone usage and she gets very defensive. Not sure what to do.


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't tell you how much I hate cell phones. My wife is addicted to her cell phone and I use this trick at times. I'm a network engineer so I setup my server to kick her cell phone off the network, but the issue is she just hops on 4g now. So that trick doesn't work anymore. 

I told her about her cell phone addiction and she argued that she didn't. I tracked all the time she spent in 5 days, after work, on her cell phone. Avg of 4.5 hours a night, every ****ing night. I looked into it and she's on facebook almost the entire time. Looking at funny cat pictures and all the food her friends ate the day before. 
@larry.gray - you couldn't take the phone away from my wife's hands. No matter what method you try, nice or assertive, it back fires. Once she got home and left her phone on the counter, I turned it off and hid it. She just grabbed a tablet and was right back on it.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

all familiar.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

My wife is constantly reading the news on her phone. I will comment on it and she immediately gets defensive and start to point the finger at me and will accuse me of having the problem. "I don't see it as an issue, this is your problem that you need to fix." wtf?

So yes, the cell phone causes a lot of issues.


----------



## Marriagestinks (Nov 23, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> This guy on reddit posted that in order to get his wife's attention he needed to shut down wifi. Obviously there are a whole lot of issues here, but wondering if this is becoming more of an issue where people bury their heads in their phones instead of interacting with others. I know back when I was doing a lot of blogging/reviews, my wife would get annoyed because I would be at work all day, and then at night I would be in front of my PC. Funny enough, I changed and got away from that habit, and slowly my wife became the one who would constantly be on her phone, to the point where I have taken her phone and thrown it on the floor.
> 
> Anyone here find that "phone addiction" has impacted your sex life?
> 
> ...



I wish the internet was never invented sometimes. My wife spends every wakinh minute online shopping and comparing the prices and coupon codes on every godammm website there is before she actually buys something. When shes not online shopping shes texting or playing words with friends or some other stupid game all night long. Its absolutely impossible to get physical with her in any way. Sex aside it still sucks cuz i feel like i watch tv alone every night. Cell phones are destroying relationships. No moment cAn ever be enjoyed either. If we r out somewhere and see something funny we cant just laugh together and enjoy the moment, one of us must take a pic and post it on fb, then check the likes we get all night long.

Wish time stoodstill in the 80s or early 90s before everyone had cell phones and internet.


----------



## Marriagestinks (Nov 23, 2015)

Justbrian said:


> My wife is constantly on her phone. Mostly Facebook and stupid puzzle games like candy crush. She will be on there for hours at a time. Hasn't really impacted sex life but it has drastically impacted the way things get done around the house. Kids not getting her full attention and the house is a mess. I end up doing majority of house wofk because I can't stand a messed up house. I've tried talking to her about her phone usage and she gets very defensive. Not sure what to do.


Your wife sounds exactly like mine. Ill come home from work on days she has off and literally not one thing will b done. She'll tell me how she had no time to do anything all day. Im 100% certain if she put the phone down for a few minutes she could take out that smelly overstuffed garbage bag in kitchen or maybe wash the stuff u dirtied for lunch. I met her in the pre smartphone days and it was so different. All u could do on phone was text n call. Internet was so slow n expensive nobody really used it.


----------



## Marriagestinks (Nov 23, 2015)

aw9d said:


> I can't tell you how much I hate cell phones. My wife is addicted to her cell phone and I use this trick at times. I'm a network engineer so I setup my server to kick her cell phone off the network, but the issue is she just hops on 4g now. So that trick doesn't work anymore.
> 
> I told her about her cell phone addiction and she argued that she didn't. I tracked all the time she spent in 5 days, after work, on her cell phone. Avg of 4.5 hours a night, every ****ing night. I looked into it and she's on facebook almost the entire time. Looking at funny cat pictures and all the food her friends ate the day before.
> 
> @larry.gray - you couldn't take the phone away from my wife's hands. No matter what method you try, nice or assertive, it back fires. Once she got home and left her phone on the counter, I turned it off and hid it. She just grabbed a tablet and was right back on it.



Wow its amazing how similar all our wives are on this issue. U r correct in that theres really no way to stop them. They deny it or they get angry and defensive. I said something once to her and she went nuts and actually said "god i cant even live in my own house"

Im like i give u all the space u could possibly need im like the least needy husband on earth. You can do watever u want. But at the same time i didnt get married to a brick wall. I assumed id have someone to watch tv with n laugh with, have sex with all that jazz. Not just sit next to a zombie scrolling n texting all night that never looks up


----------

